# Preping your Dog on trial day.



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

So your all ready for the next trial, you have taken it light on training for the last week or so. You arrive at the trial 2 hours early. Everything is in place. You are third team on the field for OB.
How do you prepare your dog to go out on the field?


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

If it is a new field I would probably do a couple send outs- maybe use the jump/wall and maybe run the blinds. It depends on how hot it is and how the field is set up what kind of blinds (if my dog was familiar with the style or not). I would try to keep it short.

Julie


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

dito above for the dog.

Then put the dog away after giving him a chance to relieve himself.

If you're nervous, don't drink too much coffee, peppermint tea works for me!

Don't listen to the other competitors, especially those lamenting on how their dog doesn't do this and that or moaning about the judge, etc. Run through the routine quietly in your mind and, when it's time to go out to the field, maybe watch one competitor if you're not 100% certain but use the time to collect your thoughts.

When it was nearly my time to start, I'd collect my dog, tug with it for a minute or two and put the tug away. Place the dog in down until I was called. And then march on to the field, head high and nearly convinced myself I was confident.

P:S. don't forget the dog[-o<


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys and gals.
I was asked this question at a seminar and I realized I didn't really have a good plan.  

Anyone else want to chim in?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Kinda the same a little warm up, a few drills, out of motion excersizes a jump or 2, some heeling. Just let the dog see and smell the field and warm up his joints/muscles, take him off field to potty and load back up. So far I haven't had a chance to even step foot on the field before I trial, I think it bothers me more than the dog.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> So far I haven't had a chance to even step foot on the field before I trial, I think it bothers me more than the dog.


You are right the Dog doesn't really care .. 

For me it is not what I do when I arrive at a new field it is what I've done in the months/weeks/ year before that makes the difference. If every team is confident with the foundation that we've laid training leading up to any trial it should be easy. 

Really any trial for me and the dog has been much easier than our training. If you train hard and push the envelope there, trialing it should be a cake walk. 

So my prep on any trial day is make sure the dog has been fed at least 2-3 hours before. I let her out and throw some frisbee for her so she can relief herself and loosen up, water her and put her back in the crate. I now use a bark collar as well so she doesn't bark herself out when she sees or hears the other dogs working. 

About 10 minutes before our timeslot if it is a hot humid day I'll dip her paws in a bucket of H20 and wet her underside of the belly, head to the gate as the dog before is getting critiqued ready to rock with any of my equipment I need in my training vest. i.e whistle, retrieve objects, muzzle, 1m leash and fursavor collar. 

I've found being a professional musician negates my performance anxiety on the field as well. The pre routine pee for the handler is a good thing though. :grin:


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Edward Egan said:


> So your all ready for the next trial, you have taken it light on training for the last week or so. You arrive at the trial 2 hours early. Everything is in place. You are third team on the field for OB.
> How do you prepare your dog to go out on the field?


First, I don't take it light on training for the last week or so. I have a trial this weekend that I'm competing 3 dogs in, and I'll be training every day this week for it. They will have Friday off (I trial on Saturday) just because I am scheduled for "open field" (the time you get to be on the field to practice) for Thursday. 

Every dog is different. I have found with some dogs I need to train hard the day before the trial to make sure they are clean during the trial. With others the day before might be just an easy/fun day for them. I like to show the dog the jumps, the send away and the blind search on the trial field, the rest depends on the dog. If it's a seasoned dog I don't worry about much else, unless we are having control issues. Then we train. If it's a beginner dog I will do the entire routine on the field just to get them used to the atmosphere of a trial, it's different when there are spectators, judges, etc around. More distracting. 

I feed at night, so the day of the trial they don't eat until afterwards. I do keep water in their crate, keep them in the shade if it's hot, etc. About 1 hour before I'm supposed to go on to trial I like to get the dog out for a long walk/potty break. Also a little fetch or tug, just to get them stretched. I also make sure I have all my equipment ready and organized in one spot so there is no last moment dash trying to find a leash, collar, whatever meaning I head to the field already flustered. About 15 minutes before I'm supposed to go on I get them back out, do a quick potty, then get them warmed up/stretched. How depends on the dog, some tug, fetch, whatever. Make sure they have the right equipment on, and depending on the dog either do one final play session then drop the toy on the way to the field or one final correction then drop the correction tool on the way to the field LOL

And off we go.

Oh, I also remind myself that it really doesn't matter, even if we don't pass at the end of the day I will still like my dog, the world won't end, it won't trigger a war, etc. It's just a dog sport. Helps keep things in perspective and means I don't get nervous when I trial.


----------



## Shane Carter (May 25, 2008)

Great stuff. I have to say one of the best things said is know your dog. Know that your dog may need that last minute reminder correction and the last minute play session to keep them on the right pace with you or to be worked right up until trial day, like Kadi said.

The other thing I can add is go to a trial with a mentor first. Go and watch them do a trial. If they are a mentor of yours you probably will be close and be able to watch them prepare themselves. Prepare their dog and work it out in their mind. 
If you do not have one of them or want to trial your dog before they are ready with theirs then watch some of the world competitors prepare. This is why I like people to watch people with tons of experience like Kadi, Leri, and others. Kadi and Leri told me something at the PSA trial here in AZ last year about myself and commands I was giving my dog caused me to loose points.;-) I still passed but it was very close. [-o< Afterwards they told me what I was doing wrong and what my dog did when I said an unnesscary command.

Also, establish *SOPs *(standard operating proceedures) 
Prepare your dog the same way every time. Give them the same cues every time you are about to do an exercise. 
This starts after your dog has gone past drive building and foundation work. This starts when you are putting your parts together and trying to get a full puzzle from the pieces.

Hope this helps and best wishes with your training.

Shane/hankdad


----------



## Sam Bishop (May 8, 2008)

Oh, I also remind myself that it really doesn't matter, even if we don't pass at the end of the day I will still like my dog, the world won't end, it won't trigger a war, etc. It's just a dog sport. Helps keep things in perspective and means I don't get nervous when I trial.[/QUOTE]

Sometimes that's a tough one! Trialling is definitely more a test for me than my dog... I am the weakest link!


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

When I did the BH with my little dog, I was so nervous. First off, she's an AST/APBT so I was nervous about the judge being biased. I was a wreck. My dog however, outperformed me by far. I am a very social person but get competely flustered when trialing. I need a shot of whiskey or a valium before I go on the field. lol lol 

Oh yeah, the dog....just train the day before as well as all week and pretty much the same as everyone else has said. Get the dog out for some relief, back in the crate, a few minutes relax before the field. 

Courtney


----------

